# copperhead



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

thought i would also post a pic of a nice little copperhead thats at my mates house


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

your mates got some cool new stuff, that looks very orange what subspecies is it??


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

contortix contortix, southern copperhead to you and me lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

certainly a nice little snake, they are very pretty


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i know mate its a right little beauty, of course we will have to wait for habu to see it to confirm its awesomeness being our copperhead guru


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

that's a nice one! but then again, i've never seen a bad one!:lol2: i'm tellin ya, copperheads have everything going for them. they look even better in perso. i've kept several i've caught and never have they refused food. i've had them have babies on me even. etb's, brb's and copperheads are on my top 10 list. and one more thing, i KNOW that if anyone of you were on holiday here, you'd make a bee-line to the woods to find one. they are just nice. i don't care if they aren't exotic or rare, good is good. heck, the babies will even eat bugs!:lol2: papa like!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

ah about time habu lol glad you like it


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

too bad you guys need all that permit crap to keep these things.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

yeah true habu, luckily enough i know someone with the above mentioned permit crap lol


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

aww 
lovely copperhead!!
:grin1:


----------



## snakeseller (Dec 31, 2005)

Very nice , need to get myself one of them....


Mike


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

I never realised they were such a beautiful colour, as even on nature programmes etc you never really see their colours at that close up.

Awesome snake there m8 :no1:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i think if these weren't hot they would be amongst the most popular keepers there is they look amazing


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

How long has your m8 had this snake as one was for sale a few weeks back and i fanced it But dint take it any further as it was 256 miles from me......


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

brian said:


> How long has your m8 had this snake as one was for sale a few weeks back and i fanced it But dint take it any further as it was 256 miles from me......


how much was it mate??


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

its from the last hamm and was 70 euros its a yearling


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

hatchlings were around 40 euros i think


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

How venemous are they??


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

The snake I want when I graduate!:smile: Very pretty little one:no1:
Ben


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

another great pic habu, and brad they are too venomous to contemplate being bitten by one


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Heres a pic of my mates trans pecos copperhead shes a beauty id love her but ive no dwa license


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

the picture isn't working


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

did u take these pics yourself habu?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

naw, i don't have a camera. i borrowed my mom's but they are blurry pics i posted. i want to get one of those new fangled digital cameras one day. problem is i can get an emerald for just a little more!!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

oh right, dont blame you either id have an emerald over a camera anyday


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

that copperhead is stunning! they deffo are my fave pit vipers, i love them


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i will try and get some more pics up, give me 20 minutes


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

coolness


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it almost rained!! the side walk has some wet spots on it!! oops! sorry i had to say that. can't remember last time it rained.........ok, i'll connect this post to copperheads somehow.......uh, copperheads like dry environments. they prefer hills to low valleys....there i pulled that off!:lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

just about pulled it off!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

just got a few more pics
heres a little close up on the pattern


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:no1:get him out and pose!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

hes a bit too nippy for that habu but i did get a close up for you


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

The camera man is brave!:lol2:
Ben


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

that looks cool!! good job! (scaredy cat :lol2


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

lol your more than welcome to come over and get him out and pose with him if you want habu but for me i prefer to admire from a distance


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> The camera man is brave!:lol2:
> Ben


the camera man is on the outside of the tub that the copperhead is in


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> The camera man is brave!:lol2:
> Ben


indeed


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just messin with ya snakeman!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

if your ever in florida, let me know. i need an excuse to go!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

me too i havent been to florida for 2 years and even then i didnt go herping, did do some heavy drinking though lol


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

ill try again lol
my mates Trans pecos copperhead 









This will be the first hot ill get when im ready and after i sort out the dwa license of course , i love them there gorgeus snakes


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice picture:no1:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks she was very calm hence i change my lense for the close up (brave or stupid??) lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they seem to be pretty laid back the couple I have seen just sat there without striking, not to be mistook for tameness though, still not wise to get in strike range, in fact I have a mexican black kingsnake that strikes ,more than most of the hots I have seen, right evil bast*rd he is.:lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

that copperhead is calm most of the time but still a little unpredictable


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the more I see them and the more I read and prepare the more impatient I get:lol2:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> the camera man is on the outside of the tub that the copperhead is in


Ah, not so brave then!:lol2:
Ben


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> Ah, not so brave then!:lol2:
> Ben


correction, not so stupid


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

SiUK said:


> the more I see them and the more I read and prepare the more impatient I get:lol2:


how long do you think it will be before your ready to get one then si?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im hoping to tie it in with the start of the year, but we will have to see, it all depends on money really.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

not too far away then mate, i will let you know if this one becomes available then


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

copperheads are usually mellow. they look evil, those eyes. but they are like a lot of kingsnakes i've caught here in the eastern us. like eastern kings, black kings(*****) and speckled. they are dog tame when you first find them and pick them up. like you raised them. black rats are like that unless you tease them. they go like: hey, what's up dude? some here won't believe me but it's true. i've caught yellow rats that acted like they didn't care.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

go and catch some copperheads right now habu:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have to drive a 100 miles to my secret spot. ialways find them there. caught two at a time on two occasions. no one goes there.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

aren't you tempted to keep them anymore habu?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks Jay


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here's where i go, shawnee state forest in scioto county, ohio.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> here's where i go, shawnee state forest in scioto county, ohio.


trippy as it is because you are miles away across the sea in a different country, but that looks exactly like the woods by my house


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> aren't you tempted to keep them anymore habu?


yeah, i just haven't got out there this year. they have worm snakes, dekay's snakes, ringneck snakes, copperheads, timbers, racers, black rats, milks, water snakes, queen snakes, garters, and kings there. might have missed a couple. i used to go a couple times a year. went last year. i caught a bunch of stuff but i always let things go....welll, almost always!!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> trippy as it is because you are miles away across the sea in a different country, but that looks exactly like the woods by my house


yeah, i've noticed that from some pics i've see here. it's just more rugged here. (and we got snakes running around)


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

cool get yourself a timber habu they look sweet, and we got snakes here too just not as many


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

timbers are ugly to me. i like E. diamonds


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

yeah they do look nice, i hear they dont make good capptives though if wc, prefer wdb's personally


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I like crotalus ruber, we were talking about them yesterday on venomroom, so I looked them up they are pretty cool


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

rubers are drop dead pretty! too bad we don't have them here.
here's where i go fishing and camping in shawnee. a lot of beaver there, can you see their work?







here's from an overlook.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

just to bring this thread back around to copperheads


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

careful!!! he he..:lol2:


----------

